# SHAME on you TI



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

For the SGX-540, even over clocked to 384 Mhz. A 2007 chip. The 543, 544, and 545 were all ready to go....shame on you TI, and shame on you Google and Sammy for not demanding better.

Here's to hoping ICS eeks out every last bit of performance that it can.


----------



## bunchdx (Jul 28, 2011)

I too am a little confused as to why this phone witch is supposed to be a benchmark for phone to come is launching with an outdated gpu. I'm even more concerned that the screen resolution will put a real strain on the gpu. Unless ics has some serious optimizations for this hardware I don't think the performance will be that impressive. Even more disappointing is that apple has a phone out with a gpu that makes this thing look like a joke. "Spec wise" but I guess only time will tell. I was really excited about this phone but not so much anymore I may still end up getting it but I will definitely wait to see some more on hand reviews relating to graphics performance.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, this is a major disappointment imho. Deal-breaker? Probably not. But major disappointment for sure!


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

I read somewhere that the gpu is optimized for a hd display and thats why they chose that one. I think the phone will be just fine. Right up there with the sg2 im sure.


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, would hardware acceleration bridge that performance gap or what? Most people seem to be making quite a deal of it


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Macbooks used core 2 duos until this year and still perform amazingly. Windows 7 runs on my quad core i5 and performs worse than Ubuntu or osx.

Great software made SPECIFICALLY for decent hardware >> great hardware with generic UNOPTIMIZED software

Just sayin'

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Not an issue. ICS is optimized for dual core CPUs and that greatly help anything that the GPU may be crunched on... I doubt anyone will have issues with any graphics in this device for a couple years.


----------



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> For the SGX-540, even over clocked to 384 Mhz. A 2007 chip. The 543, 544, and 545 were all ready to go....shame on you TI, and shame on you Google and Sammy for not demanding better.
> 
> Here's to hoping ICS eeks out every last bit of performance that it can.


I'm debating holding out on this phone for that exact reason. The GPU is extremely underwhelming.


----------



## th0r615 (Jun 9, 2011)

Is this phone going to run BF3? No. Its going to be running games designed to run on Nexus One era hardware.


----------



## gman8966 (Aug 19, 2011)

th0r615 said:


> Is this phone going to run BF3? No. Its going to be running games designed to run on Nexus One era hardware.


True. Most games on android aren't the best looking. I'm not worried about the graphics card.


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm just really surprised the GPU could clock that high! mine has issues if I OC it past 240mhz on the stock 200mhz in my Nexus S. Its just about equivalent to running the 1ghz processor inside my NS at 1.9ghz or something :O

Sure it may not be cutting edge but its still a really decent GPU in terms of real world performance, even with a clock of only 220 (my usual). I imagine the more pixels it needs to drive will take a toll though, how much remains to be seen.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bunchdx (Jul 28, 2011)

Having overclocked many computers I can honestly say that overclocking gains are not the same for every CPU/gpu some overclock much better than others take Intel/AMD for instance the amount of headroom and performance gains you see from overclocking depends allot on the actual chip itself. But I\'m sure that Samsung is aware of this and managed to oc the gpu in a way that all off them will be able to handle it. At least I hope so....and like it was said before in this thread, I would hope that ics is much more optimized to run the hardware this thing is running, better software makes a hell of a difference.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Jonathon Grigg said:


> I'm just really surprised the GPU could clock that high! mine has issues if I OC it past 240mhz on the stock 200mhz in my Nexus S. Its just about equivalent to running the 1ghz processor inside my NS at 1.9ghz or something
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My TBolt's 1GHz process overclocks to 1.9GHz. ;-)

... but yeah, that is incredibly rare.


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

\"Jaxidian\" said:


> My TBolt\'s 1GHz process overclocks to 1.9GHz. ;-)
> 
> ... but yeah, that is incredibly rare.


My NS doesn\'t like any higher than 1.44


----------



## morfic (Jun 25, 2011)

Jonathon Grigg said:


> My NS doesn't like any higher than 1.44


Those 1.9s are surprisingly weak.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonzlobo (Oct 14, 2011)

My dInc normally runs at 1ghz (and can easily be clocked to 1.1 (wow! , but I actually underclock it to 0.83ghz to save battery.


----------

